# Cryptocoryne pallidinervia



## mikey (May 26, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm Michael Lo from Borneo.Just started to learn to cultivate the Crypt. which I collected in the wild. On my recent trip to Sibu town,I found C. pallidinervia....I was so happy to see the spathe after a few weeks of cultivation.I want to share some photos with you all.

It was found in a blackwater stream....the photo of the habitat:










the plant:



















the spathe:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you for the pictures, Michael. 

What was the soil like that the plants were growing in? Did it have a lot of organic matter, or was it mostly mineral (inorganic)? Did it have a lot of gravel and sand?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice pics! I love pics of crypts in the wild!


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Thank you for the pictures, Michael.
> 
> What was the soil like that the plants were growing in? Did it have a lot of organic matter, or was it mostly mineral (inorganic)? Did it have a lot of gravel and sand?


It was found in peat swamp area....the soil is peat soil....lots of organic matter....rotten leaves and tree branches......& acidic!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I was just going through you rsite of aquatic plants from Borneo. That is wonderful. One question, have you IDed this plant yet?










I found the exact same plant, growing in a mountain pond in New England, USA. It survived for amonth or two but finally succumbed. Ima not sure it it was due to my poor plant keeping skills at the time or the warmer aquarium water.

Anyway, that is a wondeful site with terrific photos of crypts. Thank you for sharing that. You should posting some more photos.

Welcoem to APC


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2004)

Hi Dennis, I think that is a species of Utricularia.Maybe you found another species which looks like the one I found in Borneo.It requires strong light,if you want to plant it in your tank.


----------

